# The Talk Classical Top 272 Most Recommended Operas



## jhar26

*TOP 100*

*-1 Der Ring des Nibelungen (Wagner)*
*-2 Tristan und Isolde (Wagner)*
*-3 Le Nozze di Figaro (Mozart)*
*-4 Giulio Cesare (Handel)*
*-5 Les Troyens (Berlioz)*
*-6 Don Giovanni (Mozart)*
*-7 La Traviata (Verdi)*
*-8 La Boheme (Puccini)*
*-9 Der Rosenkavalier (Strauss)*
*10 Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg (Wagner)*
*11 Die Zauberflote (Mozart)*
*12 Carmen (Bizet)*
*13 Parsifal (Wagner)*
*14 Il Barbiere di Siviglia (Rossini)*
*15 Otello (Verdi)*
*16 Tosca (Puccini)*
*17 Cosi fan Tutte (Mozart)*
*18 Wozzeck (Berg)*
*19 Salome (Strauss)*
*20 Lucia di Lammermoor (Donizetti)*
*21 Lohengrin (Wagner)*
*22 Eugene Onegin (Tchaikovsky)*
*23 Aida (Verdi)*
*24 Les Contes d'Hoffmann (Offenbach)*
*25 Don Carlos (Verdi)*
*26 Rigoletto (Verdi)*
*27 Elektra (Strauss)*
*28 Tannhauser (Wagner)*
*29 L'Orfeo (Monteverdi)*
*30 Moses und Aron (Schoenberg)*
*31 Norma (Bellini)*
*32 Boris Godunov (Mussorgsky)*
*33 Fidelio (Beethoven)*
*34 Dido and Aeneas (Purcell)*
*35 La Fanciulla del West (Puccini)*
*36 Jenufa (Janacek)*
*37 War and Peace (Prokofiev)*
*38 Porgy & Bess (Gershwin)*
*39 Lulu (Berg)*
*40 Ariodante (Handel)*
*41 The Bartered Bride (Smetana)
42 Der Fliegende Hollander (Wagner)
43 Falstaff (Verdi)
44 Turandot (Puccini)
45 Madama Butterfly (Puccini)
46 Les Indes Galantes (Rameau)
47 Die Entfuhrung aus dem Serail (Mozart)
48 Il Trovatore (Verdi)
49 Simon Boccanegra (Verdi)
50 Peter Grimes (Britten)
51 Ariadne auf Naxos (Strauss)
52 Manon (Massenet)
53 Pelleas et Melisande (Debussy)
54 La Damnation de Faust (Berlioz)
55 Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk (Shostakovich)
56 Alcina (Handel)
57 Faust (Gounod)
58 The Love for Three Oranges (Prokofiev)
59 The Rake's Progress(Stravinsky)
60 Orphée et Eurydice (Gluck)
61 Idomeneo (Mozart)
62 Bluebeard's Castle (Bartok)
63 Cavalleria Rusticana (Mascagni)
64 L'Elisir D'Amore (Donizetti)
65 L'Incoronasione di Poppea (Monteverdi)
66 Der Freischutz (Weber)
67 La Cenerentola (Rossini)
68 Hansel und Gretel (Humperdinck)
69 Pagliacci (Leoncavallo)
70 Gianni Schicchi (Puccini)
71 Samson et Dalila (Saint-Saens)
72 Capriccio (Strauss)
73 Rusalka (Dvorak)
74 L'Amour de Loin (Saariaho)
75 I Puritani (Bellini)
76 La Forza del Destino (Verdi)
77 La Fille du Regiment (Donizetti)
78 Romeo et Juliette (Gounod)
79 Un Ballo in Maschera (Verdi)
80 Don Pasquale (Donizetti)
81 La Clemenza di Tito (Mozart)
82 The Cunning Little Vixen (Janacek)
83 Adriana Lecouvreur (Cilea)
84 Macbeth (Verdi)
85 La Rondine (Puccini)
86 La Sonnambula (Bellini)
87 L'Enfant et les Sortileges (Ravel)
88 Euryanthe (Weber)
89 The Golden Cockerel (Rimsky-Korsakov)
90 L'Italiana in Algeri (Rossini)
91 Andrea Chenier (Giordano)
92 Werther (Massenet)
93 Roberto Devereux (Donizetti)
94 I Capuleti e i Montecchi (Bellini)
95 Arabella (Strauss)
96 Ernani (Verdi)
97 Pique Dame (Tchaikovsky)
98 Mignon (Thomas)
99 Suor Angelica (Puccini)
100 Orlando (Handel)
*


----------



## jhar26

We have finished establishing a companion list for this thread, with the most recommended video (DVD/blu-ray) versions of each of our top 100 recommended operas. It can be consulted as a sticky in our Opera on DVD and Blu-ray subforum. Make sure you scroll down because the list has had one major revision already, and the revised list is at the end of the thread. Here's a link to it:

http://www.talkclassical.com/12300-talk-classical-most-recommended.html

We have established the continuation to this list, aiming for the 101-200 most recommended operas, but then we were able to go as high as 272. The last few were operas that were recommended by at least two members. Above 272 we couldn't get any other opera to be recommended by more than one member, so we stopped at 272. There was an extensive list of "also rans" with only one recommendation, which can be consulted by clicking on the link that we've included after the list below.

*101 Puccini...Manon Lescaut *
*102 Monteverdi...Il Ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria *
*103 Strauss (Richard)...Die Frau ohne Schatten *
*104 Handel...Hercules *
*105 Poulenc...Dialogues des Carmelites *
*106 Delibes...Lakmé *
*107 Britten...Turn of the Screw *
*108 Bizet - Les Pêcheurs de Perles *
*109 Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina *
*110 Britten - Billy Budd *
*111 Handel - Rinaldo *
*112 Busoni - Doktor Faust *
*113 Verdi - Luisa Miller *
*114 Schreker - Die Gezeichneten *
*115 Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel *
*116 Gluck - Alceste *
*117 Handel - Theodora *
*118 Rameau - Castor et Pollux *
*119 Massenet - Thaïs *
*120 Rameau - Les Boreades *
*121 Purcell - The Fairy Queen *
*122 Handel - Serse *
*123 Britten - Death in Venice *
*124 Donizetti - Maria Stuarda *
*125 Borodin - Prince Igor *
*126 Verdi - I Vespri Siciliani *
*127 Verdi - Nabucco *
*128 Meyerbeer - Les Huguenots *
*129 Stravinsky - Le Rossignol *
*130 Charpentier (Marc-Antoine) - Medée*
*131 Boito - Mefistofele *
*132 Janacek - From the House of the Dead *
*133 Rossini - Guillaume Tell *
*134 Shostakovich - The Nose *
*135 Mozart - Il Re Pastore *
*136 Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini *
*137 Bellini - Beatrice di Tenda *
*138 Prokofiev - Betrothal in a Monastery *
*139 Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila*
*140 Rossini - Le Comte Ory *
*141 Korngold - Die Tote Stadt *
*142 Puccini - Il Tabarro *
*143 Rossini - Il Viaggio a Reims *
*144 Janacek - The Makropulos Case *
*145 Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride *
*146 Verdi - Attila *
*147 Halévy - La Juive *
*148 Rimski-Korsakov - Sadko*
*149 Handel - Acis and Galatea *
*150 Rossini - Il Turco in Italia *
*151 Thomas - Hamlet *
*152 Handel - Tamerlano *
*153 Mozart - Mitridate Re di Ponto *
*154 Donizetti - La Favorita *
*155 Handel - Agrippina *
*156 Massenet - Don Quichotte *
*157 Janacek - Kat'a Kabanova *
*158 Messiaen - Saint François d'Assise *
*159 Wagner - Rienzi *
*160 Strauss (Richard) - Daphne *
*161 Hindemith - Cardillac *
*162 Weill - Die Dreigroschenoper *
*163 Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa *
*164 Zandonai - Francesca da Rimini *
*165 Adams - Nixon in China *
*166 Glinka - A Life for the Tsar *
*167 Lully - Atys *
*168 Flotow - Martha *
*169 Vivaldi - Ercole su'l Termodonte *
*170 Handel - Rodelinda *
*171 Lully - Armide *
*172 Schubert - Fierrabras *
*173 Handel - Admeto *
*174 Previn - A Streetcar Named Desire *
*175 Donizetti - Anna Bolena *
*176 Rossini - Armida *
*177 Ravel - L'Heure Espagnole *
*178 Handel - Semele *
*179 Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict *
*180 Weill - Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny*
*181 Weber - Oberon *
*182 Corigliano - The Ghosts of Versailles *
*183 Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex *
*184 Ponchielli - La Gioconda *
*185 Rossini - Semiramide *
*186 Rossini - Tancredi *
*187 Verdi - I Lombardi alla prima crociata *
*188 Britten - The Rape of Lucretia *
*189 Britten - Owen Wingrave *
*190 Henze - Boulevard Solitude *
*191 Gluck - Iphigénie en Aulide *
*192 Prokofiev - The Gambler *
*193 Paisiello - Nina, o sia la pazza per amore *
*194 Meyerbeer - L'Africaine *
*195 Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona *
*196 Cimarosa - Il Matrimonio Segreto *
*197 Rossini - La Pietra del Paragone *
*198 Rossini - La Donna del Lago *
*199 Schoenberg - Erwartung *
*200 Schumann - Genoveva *
*201 Purcell - King Arthur *
*202 Marschner - Der Vampyr *
*203 Rameau - Zoroastre *
*204 Charpentier (Gustave) - Louise *
*205 Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride *
*206 Giordano - Fedora *
*207 Donizetti - Rita *
*208 Verdi - Il Corsaro *
*209 Ligeti - Le Grand Macabre *
*210 Verdi's - Stiffelio*
*211 Cherubini - Médée *
*212 Hindemith - Mathis der Maler *
*213 Donizetti - Lucrezia Borgia *
*214 Delius - A Village Romeo and Juliet *
*215 Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden *
*216 Rameau - Les Paladins *
*217 Massenet - Le Cid *
*218 Mozart - La Finta Giardiniera *
*219 Zimmermann - Die Soldaten *
*220 Rachmaninov - Aleko *
*221 Enesco - Oedipe *
*222 Krenek - Johnny Spielt Auf *
*223 De Falla - La Vida Breve *
*224 Paisello - Il barbiere di Siviglia *
*225 Handel - Partenope *
*226 Hasse - Cleofide *
*227 Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream *
*228 Nicolai - Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor *
*229 Auber - Fra Diavolo *
*230 Massenet - Cendrillon*
*231 Monteverdi - Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda *
*232 Lully - Cadmus et Hermione *
*233 Tchaikovsky - Iolanta *
*234 Rameau - Les fêtes d'Hébé *
*235 Pfitzner - Palestrina *
*236 Catalani - La Wally *
*237 Rossini - Ermione *
*238 Glass - Akhnaten *
*239 Pergolesi - Lo Frate 'nnamorato *
*240 Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie *
*241 Rimski-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City Kitesh *
*242 Martin y Soler - Il Burbero di Buon Cuore *
*243 Adams - Death of Klinghoffer *
*244 Puccini - Le Villi *
*245 Poulenc - La Voix Humaine *
*246 Mozart - Der Schauspieldirektor *
*247 Massenet - Hérodiade *
*248 Mussorgsky - Sorochyntsky Fair *
*249 Rimski-Korsakov - May Night *
*250 Glass - Satygraha *
*251 Gomes - Il Guarany *
*252 Cavalli - La Calisto *
*253 Penderecki - The Devils of Loudun *
*254 Adès - The Tempest *
*255 Leoncavallo - Zazà *
*256 Schreker - Der Ferne Klang *
*257 Rameau - Dardanus *
*258 De Falla - El retablo de Maese Pedro *
*259 Rossini - Mosè in Egitto *
*260 Stockhausen - Licht cycle *
*261 Meyerbeer - Dinorah *
*262 Gounod - Mireille *
*263 Mozart - Il Sogno di Scipione *
*264 Landi - Il Sant'Alessio *
*265 Rossini - Elisabetta Regina d'Inghilterra *
*266 Lortzing - Zar und Zimmermann *
*267 Glass - Einstein on the Beach *
*268 Adès - Powder Her Face *
*269 Meyerbeer - Le Prophète *
*270 Bellini - Il Pirata *
*271 Rameau - Platée *
*272 Meyerbeer - Robert Le Diable *

This is the thread from where this list came (other operas nominated with only one vote are listed there as well):

http://www.talkclassical.com/13968-tc-most-recommended-operas.html


----------

